# Re-housing after a molt.



## Kat Graves (May 11, 2014)

Hi everyone.
     My V. Paranaensis molted 10 days ago, and has since eaten twice. I was looking in the TKG and it specifically says that after every molt the container needs to be completely cleaned. My question is: The book says to remove the T first; however, my V. is still staying underground, so the only way I can get to him is to slowly remove the substrate with a paint brush until I find him. As a side note, the reason I am so concerned is because he still hasn't removed his molt from the burrow and I am sure it has started to mold over.

So, is there a consensus on wether it is more beneficial to do the above action? Or is there concerns that would make it better to leave it alone? I'm just trying to make sure that I am doing the right thing, since this particular circumstance was not covered in the TKG.

Thanks everyone, and Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## Pahri (May 11, 2014)

i dont really know a whole lot about this, but when my chaco molted, i left it alone for three days, then just took it out. i wouldnt clean out the enclosure and stress it out. maybe see if you can go in the burrow with tongs and get it, so you dont mess up the burrow?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 11, 2014)

I don't completely clean the enclosure after every molt - I feel that's a needless intrusion that serves zero purpose.  I spot clean after every feeding.  I have many an enclosure that all I have *ever* done over the years is spot clean.


----------



## telepatella (May 11, 2014)

I always leave them alone after a molt. I take the old bits out only - boluses, sheds and cruds and leave the container the way it was. I know the part of the book you're talking about and I've wondered the same thing. I think it was an afterthought on the author's part referring to adult spiders maybe (check the errata and addenda on-line)... But, not one of my friends - who are seasoned spider breeders, clean each enclosure after each molt. Happy Mother's Day Moms.


----------



## Kat Graves (May 11, 2014)

I absolutely can not reach the molt in the burrow without "messing it up", and I spot clean every day.

I should also mention that he grew so much that his DLS is 1/2 of his enclosure size now.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (May 11, 2014)

The skin won't mold over, it'll just dry out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kat Graves (May 11, 2014)

I don't think it will, he has pushed it all the way up against the substrate in the very back of his burrow.


----------



## z32upgrader (May 11, 2014)

Kat Graves said:


> I don't think it will, he has pushed it all the way up against the substrate in the very back of his burrow.


My H. lividum did that too!  She's a dirty girl and shoves her molts and boluses all the way back in the bottom of her burrow where I can't reach.  She's doing fine though, no problems since I started keeping her fairly dry.


Kat Graves said:


> I should also mention that he grew so much that his DLS is 1/2 of his enclosure size now.


It seems that he's due for a re-housing anyways.  You're going to have to dig him up.  Put him in the new enclosure and dry out the new substrate more before putting him in.  That'll help any potential mold problems.  What is his approx. DLS?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 11, 2014)

Kat Graves said:


> I should also mention that he grew so much that his DLS is 1/2 of his enclosure size now.


In that case, you need to rehouse, not clean his enclosure.


----------



## Kat Graves (May 11, 2014)

z32upgrader said:


> My H. lividum did that too!  She's a dirty girl and shoves her molts and boluses all the way back in the bottom of her burrow where I can't reach.  She's doing fine though, no problems since I started keeping her fairly dry.
> 
> It seems that he's due for a re-housing anyways.  You're going to have to dig him up.  Put him in the new enclosure and dry out the new substrate more before putting him in.  That'll help any potential mold problems.  What is his approx. DLS?


He molted out to 1.75"

---------- Post added 05-11-2014 at 03:10 PM ----------




freedumbdclxvi said:


> In that case, you need to rehouse, not clean his enclosure.


That is what I meant when I said "completely clean". I apologize for any confusion


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 11, 2014)

What do you have him in now?  A small deli?  I'd say you can put him in a medium deli and you're set at 1.75".


----------



## Kat Graves (May 11, 2014)

I house all my slings in screw top GladWare containers. The one he is in now is 4x3x3.


----------



## viper69 (May 11, 2014)

There's no need to generally do anything but remove the molt.


----------



## pyro fiend (May 11, 2014)

I agree with almost everyone.. i dont see a reason to change out the sub. I can see the reasoning for herps if u dont get shed out in time.. they crawl over it and scales be everywhere in the sub and make mold. But t's. I wouldnt think itd mold period unless you have some major humidity issues...

As for changing the container. Id say go ahead and move him. If u can. If not itd be okish for a little longer you have a few days after he molts to harden up i wouldnt move it till it has..

Sent from my SCH-R530C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kat Graves (May 11, 2014)

viper69 said:


> There's no need to generally do anything but remove the molt.


I can't remove the molt without disturbing the entire burrow, and he has molted out into half the size of the available enclosure space.


----------



## Wildenthusiast (May 11, 2014)

I believe it is very rare for the exos to mold, so that wouldn't be a concern for me. Enclosure is a bit on the small side, so a rehousing is probably a good idea. However, I definitely wouldn't rush it. This is just my preference, but I usually wait for the spider to harden and take a good feed. This gives them the nutritional resources to work on a new retreat after the rehousing. Also minimizes your personal stress over potential dehydration while they settle in to the new enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 11, 2014)

Kat Graves said:


> I house all my slings in screw top GladWare containers. The one he is in now is 4x3x3.


I assume those are W x L x H dims, so I would take it up to a 8 x 6(or 8) x 3.


----------



## awiec (May 11, 2014)

Kat Graves said:


> I can't remove the molt without disturbing the entire burrow, and he has molted out into half the size of the available enclosure space.


I get a good chuckle every time I read people getting stressed over removing a molt. Its just chitin and very rarely molds, and it does not hurt the spider in any way (unless you are trying to rid it of a mite infestation). The only real time you should try to remove it (besides mold) is if you want to know gender, species or if you have a mature female. I have a P.metallica who shoved the molt all the way at the bottom of the cork bark, I *could* remove it but then I'd have to deal with a bolting spider and ruining the webbing, so I just leave it there. Besides it sounds like your sling needs a new home anyway so you can kill two birds with one stone and since you have fed it twice already, you can probably move it now or a few days after its next feeding.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## viper69 (May 11, 2014)

awiec said:


> I get a good chuckle every time I read people getting stressed over removing a molt. Its just chitin and very rarely molds, and it does not hurt the spider in any way (unless you are trying to rid it of a mite infestation). The only real time you should try to remove it (besides mold) is if you want to know gender, species or if you have a mature female. I have a P.metallica who shoved the molt all the way at the bottom of the cork bark, I *could* remove it but then I'd have to deal with a bolting spider and ruining the webbing, so I just leave it there. Besides it sounds like your sling needs a new home anyway so you can kill two birds with one stone and since you have fed it twice already, you can probably move it now or a dew days after its next feeding.


Curious, did you leave it in permanently until a rehouse? I don't blame you, I'd have left it in too.


----------



## awiec (May 11, 2014)

viper69 said:


> Curious, did you leave it in permanently until a rehouse? I don't blame you, I'd have left it in too.


It molted about 6 weeks ago and is still in there. I watch closely to make sure I don't have mold but I have spring tails who do a good clean up job. When it molts again I'll probably rehouse then, its about 1.75 inches and I really don't feel like chasing a $125 sling around, so I just leave it be.


----------



## Kat Graves (May 11, 2014)

Wildenthusiast said:


> I believe it is very rare for the exos to mold, so that wouldn't be a concern for me. Enclosure is a bit on the small side, so a rehousing is probably a good idea. However, I definitely wouldn't rush it. This is just my preference, but I usually wait for the spider to harden and take a good feed. This gives them the nutritional resources to work on a new retreat after the rehousing. Also minimizes your personal stress over potential dehydration while they settle in to the new enclosure.


It has been 10 days since molt and he has eaten twice.

---------- Post added 05-11-2014 at 07:37 PM ----------

Thanks for all the feedback everyone. I will re-house.


----------



## Formerphobe (May 11, 2014)

If I can't get to the molts easily, I leave them.  On occasion, when I have rehoused or broken down a burrower's enclosure to ship the inhabitant, I have encountered multiple exuvia.  When my female OBT did 'spring cleaning' before her recent molt, she pitched out pieces and parts of at least 3 exuvia.  Except for an isolated rehouse due to mold in a damp tank, I only spot clean my enclosures.  When I rehouse a sling or juvenile, I generally go big so there is decreased frequency of upsetting the spider's apple cart.  I also transfer some of the substrate and webbing if possible so they have a 'home base' in the new enclosure. I try to get them in adult sized enclosures as soon as possible.


----------

